# Sept. 13th, Ft. McRee Campout



## Telum Pisces

From the other thread we came up with the weekend of Sept. 13th for a little get together at Ft. Mcree. Everyone is welcome. If you don't have a boat, someone in the group will shuttle you out there. I put in at Sherman Cove, but I can run to most anywhere to pick someone up. If Matt (Ocean Man)comes out there,we should be fed pretty well. Don't mean to put the pressure on ya Matt.:moon I just love that coconut battered fish. 

Bring some fish to throw in on a fish fry maybe Saturday afternoon/evening.

But plan on either coming out on Friday and staying the whole weekend or just coming out to stay on Sat. night. Bring the family. 

I supplied a lot of the firewood last time, but I have since run out of firewood. So we are going to have to get some elsewhere.

What else am I forgeting?


----------



## bamasam

I plan on making it Jon and I think I will make a big pot of Gumbo to go around, just make sure Konz brings his shovel. :bowdown


----------



## Murphy's Law

I'll be working graveyards that weekend :reallycrying


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bluffman2 (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> What else am I forgeting?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE .........DONT FORGET THE BEER!!!!*
Click to expand...

*

Definately don't forget the beer.*


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*I'll be working graveyards that weekend :reallycrying


It's over a month away, surely you can switch shifts, take off, or something.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*I'll be working graveyards that weekend :reallycrying
> 
> 
> 
> It's over a month away, surely you can switch shifts, take off, or something.
Click to expand...

I'll be working the whole weekend "12 HR Shift work". I might could take vaction for saturday night but it would be hell making it back in for sunday night.... No what I mean :letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*
> 
> but it would be hell making it back in for sunday night.... No what I mean :letsdrink


Hey, you're only young once.oke


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*
> 
> but it would be hell making it back in for sunday night.... No what I mean :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're only young once.oke
Click to expand...

If you make sure my boat is atleast floating towards the boatramp the next morning, I'll burn a day of vacation


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*
> 
> but it would be hell making it back in for sunday night.... No what I mean :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're only young once.oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you make sure my boat is atleast floating towards the boatramp the next morning, I'll burn a day of vacation
Click to expand...

Deal.:letsdrink


----------



## konz

I'll be there, shovel in hand!


----------



## The Groovy Hooker

When you say everyone welcome I hope you mean it. I am a 4 year reader but have not interacted on the forum much. I am planning with my girl to do the Ft. Mcrae thing. We are between boats. We have one we are trying to sell and one we are trying to splash for the first time. Hopefully by then we will have the new one in the water. We want to meet new people and make new friends. We have 2 deep fryers and 3 grills. Fish and beer, NO PROBLEM! I know a guy who sells firewood on pineforest road if no one else can score some. Looking foreward to it.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *The Groovy Hooker (8/1/2008)*When you say everyone welcome I hope you mean it. I am a 4 year reader but have not interacted on the forum much. I am planning with my girl to do the Ft. Mcrae thing. We are between boats. We have one we are trying to sell and one we are trying to splash for the first time. Hopefully by then we will have the new one in the water. We want to meet new people and make new friends. We have 2 deep fryers and 3 grills. Fish and beer, NO PROBLEM! I know a guy who sells firewood on pineforest road if no one else can score some. Looking foreward to it.


Looking forward to meeting you. It's just a good time to hang out, drink, and tell lies.


----------



## The Groovy Hooker

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Ocean Man

I'll be there Jon, can't wait. I'm sure we can get a good fish fry going. I will be sure to bring plenty okra for you toooke


----------



## Reel Estate

I will more than likely make it. I would love to meet some more people from around here!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Ocean Man (8/5/2008)*I'll be there Jon, can't wait. I'm sure we can get a good fish fry going. I will be sure to bring plenty okra for you toooke


You can bring all you want for me. That does not mean that I will eat that nasty stuff.poke


----------



## konz

I'll take up his slack.........You guys just give me about 30 minutes the next morning before you come looking for me.......haha!


----------



## H2OMARK

> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Groovy Hooker (8/1/2008)*
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you. It's just a good time to hang out, drink, and tell lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the water rises, I'll be out there Jon
> 
> Oh yea....
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>"I'll take up his slack.........You guys just give me about 30 minutes the next morning before you come looking for me.......haha! "
> 
> Sounds like land mines to me. Watch your step
Click to expand...


----------



## SheYakFishr

What else is needed? 

I could have all the firewood you could use... but I need to cut down a small holly tree... and a cedar tree. Maybe I could cut them down before hand... There is some wood right down the road from me... from them cutting down a large oak... (for free) but it would have to be cut in smaller pieces to be able to transport it. The trees I'm cutting down aren't that big.. the cedar has LOTS of smaller limbs and I hear it is great for bonfires. :- ) I could probably bring several pieces... unless someone wants to come over and help me take more of it down that has a truck. [lol]


----------



## bamasam

Just got the O.K. from Precious and she has taken that Saturday off so we will definately be there.


----------



## Reel Estate

I havefew bags of fresh snapper I can bring.


----------



## nextstep

sounds good!!! i will definitely be bring some beer. if i bring rum you might have to tie me to the mast till morning. arrrrrr:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King

> *nextstep (9/10/2008)*sounds good!!! i will definitely be bring some beer. *if i bring rum you might have to tie me to the mast till morning. arrrrrr:letsdrink*




That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr

*I've never fished in that area off the beach... but my concern is... would the fishing be any good with... the outlook???... *

*FRI*
W OF 88W SE WINDS 20 TO 30 KT. SEAS 20 FT.
E OF 87W SE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 8 FT. 

*SAT*
SE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 7 FT. 

My grandson is all hopped up to fish... and I'd like him to catch something... well... not only him... but me too. :doh


----------



## nextstep

fish do come in the cove there and it is very sheltered.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *nextstep (9/10/2008)*sounds good!!! i will definitely be bring some beer. if i bring rum you might have to tie me to the mast till morning. arrrrrr:letsdrink


I needed to be tied last time we did this. I fell off my damn boat more time than I could count. I can't remember which forum member witnessed the fall into the water, but all I remember is looking up hoping that no one saw me and he was laughing his arse off.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Brad King

This is going to be awesome


----------



## bluffman2

with the marine forecast i dont know if its worth me hauling over the boat just for the campout and not be able to fish........so i may need to call a taxi:letsdrink

but i really doubt im gonna make it


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bluffman2 (9/10/2008)*with the marine forecast i dont know if its worth me hauling over the boat just for the campout and not be able to fish........so i may need to call a taxi:letsdrink


Bluffman,

Just call on my cell if you want a shuttle ride. I will be putting in at Sherman Cove sometime Saturday when I get up and get moving.


----------



## bluffman2

> *Telum Piscis (9/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bluffman2 (9/10/2008)*with the marine forecast i dont know if its worth me hauling over the boat just for the campout and not be able to fish........so i may need to call a taxi:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Bluffman,
> 
> Just call on my cell if you want a shuttle ride. I will be putting in at Sherman Cove sometime Saturday when I get up and get moving.
Click to expand...

thanks .....one of my guys wife here at work had her baby today and he wants off saturday so it will be a little bit after lunch b4 i get there,then leave anytime on sunday.....


----------



## Brad King

How will we identify one another as PFFer's. I don't wanna walk up on the wrong group to introduce myself and look like an ass. I guess I could just wait to see if someone drunk falls off their boat!! LOL


----------



## nextstep

bluffman let me know if you need a boat ride out there.


----------



## Brad King

Bluffman2,

_I _could also come get you. PM me if you want my cell number. We plan to get out there around 10 or so Saturday morning!!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Brad K (9/10/2008)*How will we identify one another as PFFer's. I don't wanna walk up on the wrong group to introduce myself and look like an ass. I guess I could just wait to see if someone drunk falls off their boat!! LOL


You just have to look like an Ass sometimes. My boat is a 19' Trophy WA named Wet Willie. Usually, one or two of us has set up camp and a central fire pit. I don't have much to set up. I sleep in the boat. 

If you have a VHF, I will monitor CH 10 on Saturday.


----------



## bluffman2

ok guys thanks for everyone offering to take me out there......now someone just confirm they will return me to my truck:doh....thanks guys


----------



## bamasam

Brad I dont have my Decals on yet but you cant miss my boat now that I have it painted. 










I dont think there are too many Kelly Green boats out there.


----------



## nextstep

we will be heading in sunday morning bluffman be glad to give you a ride then.


----------



## bluffman2

if i have missed it please forgive, but is the cook out lunch time sat or supper sat night or what.....just trying to figure out what i need to do for the other meals of the day......and someone let me know what i can contribute to the cookout and ill go to the grocery store when i get into pensacola.....


----------



## nextstep

good looking boat bamasam!


----------



## Brad King

Thanks Bama Sam, I am going to look for your boat specifically. We will be in my 2101 Century Bay, Look forward to meeting you guy's


----------



## bluffman2

> *bluffman2 (9/10/2008)*if i have missed it please forgive, but is the cook out lunch time sat or supper sat night or what.....just trying to figure out what i need to do for the other meals of the day......and someone let me know what i can contribute to the cookout and ill go to the grocery store when i get into pensacola.....


----------



## bamasam

Usually around lunch but there is usally food there all day. Matts coconut breading is the bomb!!! I will probably bring along a bunch of hot dogs for any kids out there and if possible will bring a pot of Gumbo. If you wanted to pick up a few bags of chips or cookies it would be great.


----------



## Ocean Man

Bluffman, the cookout will be sometime Saturday evening.


----------



## bluffman2

ok cool....so will there be any griddles there to cook breakfast on sunday morning???if not i can bring one


----------



## Ocean Man

I will have my fish cooker and a couple different cooking pans that anyone is free to use.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bluffman2 (9/10/2008)*ok cool....so will there be any griddles there to cook breakfast on sunday morning???if not i can bring one


Usually I don't want anything to eat the next morning. Breakfast and an empty bottle of Captain usually never go together.:sick


----------



## bluffman2

jon i need my bacon egg and mayo samich


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bluffman2 (9/10/2008)*jon i need my bacon egg and mayo samich


Camping at Ft. McRee is about as roughing it as it comes. There are no facilities other than what you provide yourself. So if you *need *something, you will *need* to bring it.


----------



## bamasam

And dont forget the shovel and toilet paper! :sick


----------



## bluffman2

do we need any permits to stay at mcree??


----------



## H2OMARK

Nope, no permits needed.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bluffman2 (9/10/2008)*with the marine forecast i dont know if its worth me hauling over the boat just for the campout and not be able to fish........so i may need to call a taxi:letsdrink


Sunday may be fishable 

EAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST IN THE
AFTERNOON...THEN BECOMING SOUTH 5 TO 10 KNOTS IN THE EVENING
BECOMING WEST AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO
3 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## konz

> *bamasam (9/10/2008)*And dont forget the shovel and toilet paper! :sick


You beat me to it Sam......just a bit of advise......don't eat a bunch of ocra and drink lots of beer. Other wise you will have to keep the flies off your a$$ while hiding behind a tall bush.......oh yeah.......there aren't any tall bushes.......j/k


----------



## bonita dan

Breakfast Bluff? I usually just reach into the cooler and crack open an ice cold bottle of breakfast(on the boat of course,no bottles allowed on the island) I'm tryin my best to make it out there as long as I get the engine put back together by Fri. night. Hope to see everyone Saturday.:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom

You bring up a good point 

*NO GLASS BOTTLES *

*THE RANGERS LIKE TO WRITE TICKETS FOR THAT, DOGS, AND NO REGISTRATION FOR A DINGHY WITH A MOTOR.*


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *BananaTom (9/10/2008)*You bring up a good point
> 
> *NO GLASS BOTTLES *
> 
> *THE RANGERS LIKE TO WRITE TICKETS FOR THAT, DOGS, AND NO REGISTRATION FOR A DINGHY WITH A MOTOR.*


Yep,

The captain bottle stays on the boat and the little red cup comes with me on the beach. That's why I fell off the boat so many times last time. I kept having to get another drink.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom

*Some of those bottle now are actually plastic. I had one out there and the ranger came up and started giving the glass bottle hassel and I said here sqeeze - it's plastic. She appoligised and rode off on her dune destroying 4 wheeler.*

*You can also pour you beverage into a plastic container, keep it on the beachand not have to worry about climbing in and out and falling and swimming, all for another one.*


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *konz (9/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bamasam (9/10/2008)*And dont forget the shovel and toilet paper! :sick
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it Sam......just a bit of advise......don't eat a bunch of ocra and drink lots of beer. Other wise you will have to keep the flies off your a$$ while hiding behind a tall bush.......oh yeah.......there aren't any tall bushes.......j/k
Click to expand...

 

Now that's some funny stuff Ray







Don't look like I'll be able to make it. Stuck working graveyards :crying


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *murphyslaw (9/10/2008)*
> 
> Now that's some funny stuff Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look like I'll be able to make it. Stuck working graveyards :crying


What happend to our deal Joel.



> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*
> 
> but it would be hell making it back in for sunday night.... No what I mean :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're only young once.oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you make sure my boat is atleast floating towards the boatramp the next morning, I'll burn a day of vacation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deal.:letsdrink
Click to expand...


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Telum Piscis (9/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (9/10/2008)*
> 
> Now that's some funny stuff Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look like I'll be able to make it. Stuck working graveyards :crying
> 
> 
> 
> What happend to our deal Joel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (8/1/2008)*
> 
> but it would be hell making it back in for sunday night.... No what I mean :letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, you're only young once.oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you make sure my boat is atleast floating towards the boatramp the next morning, I'll burn a day of vacation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deal.:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 

They don't want me taking vacation with a H coming. I didn't fuss about it because I figured the ol' skiff would of beat the piss out of me in the white caps any way. Get another one going when it cools off some and the storms are not hitting us and I'll be there... Tell the Capt. I said hey Jon :letsdrink


----------



## bamasam

Please be wrong please be wrong....can we get a second opinion

<TABLE class="full boxB" id=fctTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Friday Night</DIV>Southeast winds 20 to 25 knots decreasing to 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Gusts up to 35 knots. Seas 11 to 14 feet subsiding to 8 to 12 feet after midnight. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Chance of showers and thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Saturday</DIV>Southeast winds 15 to 20 knots with gusts to around 30 knots. Seas 7 to 10 feet subsiding to 5 to 7 feet in the afternoon. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Chance of showers and thunderstorms through the day.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Telum Pisces

The seas are going to be rough Sam. So the fishing is not looking good while you are down. The good news is that the breeze will keep you cool and keep the bugs away. 

Are you camping Friday night too?


----------



## bamasam

We are coming down after the football game Jon so by the time I get down and fuel up and get in the water it will be late late. I might try to fish a few dock lights and ease over that way as it gets visible light. Precious said she wants to see if we can pick up a few crabs also.


----------



## bluffman2

you know i got to thinking....it wouldnt be near as hard to haul my little floundering rig over there, but i dont think the water will be cooperative:doh:banghead


----------



## pete bender

has anybody noticed the surge already WOW

just heard that the 17th st boat ramp is submerged and all the rivers are way high...tough storm IKE is


----------



## bamasam

why didnt I stay in and retire so I could launch at Sherman Cove :banghead Gonna be a rough ride from Galvez but if it is do-able I am going to try.


----------



## bluffman2

> *bamasam (9/11/2008)*why didnt I stay in and retire so I could launch at Sherman Cove :banghead Gonna be a rough ride from Galvez but if it is do-able I am going to try.


wouldnt it be a better ride and easier from grand lagoon???

doubt i make it anyways

the wind sure looks like it will be kicking


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bamasam (9/11/2008)*why didnt I stay in and retire so I could launch at Sherman Cove :banghead Gonna be a rough ride from Galvez but if it is do-able I am going to try.


Sam

The ride from Galvez should not be bad since it is in the ICW.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bluffman2 (9/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bamasam (9/11/2008)*why didnt I stay in and retire so I could launch at Sherman Cove :banghead Gonna be a rough ride from Galvez but if it is do-able I am going to try.
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt it be a better ride and easier from grand lagoon???
Click to expand...

They are right close to each other. Galvez is on the west side of the bridge and Big Lagoon is on the East side.


----------



## bamasam

I am moving my boat to a storage place right across from Big Lagoon so I need to get hold of Ranger Rick and get the yearly pass toget in thereanytime. The bad part of launching from Galvez is the long no-wake zone but the good part is that I usually run into some shadycharacters on a certain dock over that way. oke


----------



## Coryphaena

> *bamasam (9/11/2008)*but the good part is that I usually run into some shadycharacters on a certain dock over that way. oke


Sam I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. :shedevil

See you this weekend....


----------



## Brad King

Looking at the weather they are still calling for 20-25mph in themorning. I had planned to run from Gulf Breeze to Ft. McCrae. But i think I may need to trailer over there somewhere much closer. Ayone have any ideas of a good launch?


----------



## bamasam

Guys I will be down next weekend and everyone might want to re-think it

<TABLE class="full boxB" id=fctTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Tonight</DIV>Southeast winds 25 to 30 knots with occasional gusts to 35 knots. Seas 9 to 13 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Saturday</DIV>Southeast winds 20 to 25 knots decreasing to 15 to 20 knots late in the afternoon. Seas 8 to 10 feet subsiding to 7 feet in the afternoon. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Saturday Night</DIV>Southeast winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 5 to 7 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Sunday</DIV>South winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Slight chance of showers and thunderstorms through the day. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Sunday Night</DIV>Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Chance of showers and thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Brad K (9/12/2008)*Looking at the weather they are still calling for 20-25mph in themorning. I had planned to run from Gulf Breeze to Ft. McCrae. But i think I may need to trailer over there somewhere much closer. Ayone have any ideas of a good launch?


Anywhere in the ICW either Galvez Landing or Big Lagoon if you have access. I am putting in at Sherman Cove. I guess I am just spoiled being able to use the launch on base. Close the pass and a 30 second ride to Ft. McRee.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bamasam (9/12/2008)*Guys I will be down next weekend and everyone might want to re-think it
> 
> <TABLE class="full boxB" id=fctTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Tonight</DIV>Southeast winds 25 to 30 knots with occasional gusts to 35 knots. Seas 9 to 13 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Saturday</DIV>Southeast winds 20 to 25 knots decreasing to 15 to 20 knots late in the afternoon. Seas 8 to 10 feet subsiding to 7 feet in the afternoon. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Saturday Night</DIV>Southeast winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 5 to 7 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Sunday</DIV>South winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Slight chance of showers and thunderstorms through the day. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Sunday Night</DIV>Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Chance of showers and thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Sam, I am going hell or high water. I can not be out there next weekend. It may be a little breezy and the water will be crap. But what better day to sit on the beach and drink. It may be an experience, but what the hell.


----------



## nextstep

how about some kinda head count. i got a bunch of fish ready to go. i will be there.

:letsdrink


----------



## bamasam

I would love to Jon but with the grand baby and to drive that far and not take the boat out would just depress the crap out of me. And now add the price of gas from the gougers sick


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *nextstep (9/12/2008)*how about some kinda head count. i got a bunch of fish ready to go. i will be there.
> 
> :letsdrink


nextstep,

Not sure on how many folks will show up. Last year we only had about 6-8 folks acutally camp out. We had about 25 or so stop by. But I think the weather is going to keep folks away. It's going to be a little breezy.


----------



## nextstep

i got cobie for the grill and was going to bring some fish for the fryer. do we still have a cooker? i got 2 gals. of canola oil. and a small charcoal grill. i aint scared.:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *nextstep (9/12/2008)*i got cobie for the grill and was going to bring some fish for the fryer. do we still have a cooker? i got 2 gals. of canola oil. and a small charcoal grill. i aint scared.:letsdrink


Yes we still have a cooker. Matt may be the brave crazy one and will be out there tonight. He is bringing the cooker.

I'll be out there about 11:30am tomorrow. I *had* some fish for the fish fry:doh Till I left the freezer door open.


----------



## nextstep

really sorry about that freezer door thing. we are going to try to be there around 8:00 or 9:00 am. will bring the oil andsome fish to fry. also some cobie to grill.:letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH

i'll try to stop by tomorrow. just watching the weather. "Lite Catch" needs to burn some diesel!!


----------



## Reel Estate

I have been looking forward to this, but I too would like to see a head count. If hardly anyone can make it I would like to do it when I can meet more folks.:letsdrink


----------



## nextstep

come on capt. scott. i dont have any grouper to cook, but i might be able to find some.:letsdrink:toast


----------



## craasch210

I have about 20-40 lbs of AJ fillets you guys can have. We just got them last weekend. If anyone wants them (for the fish fry), give me a call.

Chris 

850-313-0147


----------



## Brad King

we will be there after lunch sometime. 3 of us!!!!


----------



## BananaTom

SOOOO - Is any one going out there today ??


----------



## [email protected]

i think i am going to be like tom and wait for a head count. that wind is still blowing pretty hard. may wait to see what tomorrow morning looks like. anyone who does go please be careful.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *BananaTom (9/13/2008)*SOOOO - Is any one going out there today ??


Boat is packed and I am heading out in a little bit. But I put in at Sherman Cove. So no long boat ride for me.


----------



## nextstep

jon 

we still have not left yet. this dang wind wont ease up. the boat is ready. im in bayou grande so i have to go around nas and the north end of the pass. does anybody know what it looks like out there? im sending you a pm jon.


----------



## bamasam

Jon you guys be carefull out there! If anyone is out and about check on Matt!


----------



## Reel Estate

I have a few things I have to take care of at work after all. Everyone be safe and I look forward to the next one hopefully not too far off.


----------



## BananaTom

*I just took a ride out to Shermans Cove - and along the NAS water front - stong wind and white caps of course, from the east, I have to run from Bayou Chico, which would be a long and bumpy ride this day. Will watch and hope for it to die down.*

*Have a few hanging around the house that want to go though.*


----------



## nextstep

banana tom

after looking at it do you think it is safe enough for a 20 foot gradyfrom bayou grande?


----------



## Brad King

I'm here in Gulf BReeze watching the weather as well. I have myself plus two that are all packed up and ready. But I am in a low profile Bay boat so I'm not sure about the long run in rough bay waters. If enough people are going to still go I may tow the boat over to Perdidio or Warrington area and go from there.


----------



## BananaTom

I do believe you can make from Grande, it will be a bouncy ride. Go look at it.


----------



## nextstep

thanks for the info planning on leaving around 1:00:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King

So whats the final count? We are trying to make our decision now.


----------



## nextstep

still leaving at 1:00,the weateher seemsto be alittle better.

:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King

How many you got with you?


----------



## nextstep

Nextsteps wife here - there will be two of us - should be heading out here shortly


----------



## Brad King

We are still trying to decide. If you see a 21' baybaot in a couple of hours......that's us


----------



## nextstep

We are going to go for it (no guts no glory) hope ya'll make it out - we are going to grill some Cobia - YYYUUUMMM


----------



## chum-chum

boat ramps/pier at sherman was under water yesterday. Are conditions better today and are they allowing launching.dan


----------



## Brad King

We are heading out now!!!!! Anyone else headed out?


----------



## BananaTom

We are heading out nowe as well, packed out the house and heading to the houseboat.

See ya at the Fort !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## chum-chum

would like to know if the shark fishing part of this weekend is rescheduled and if so, when. Was planning on bringing whole family, but want the experience to be good for all. Just me, I would have came today. dan


----------



## SandyKeys

:reallycrying sorry I'm missing all the fun!! I hopeyou all get the running SH*ts!! ROFLAMO!!! JUST KIDDING!!









But I am sorry I missed it! Mark, sam, didn't know you guys were coming to town, sorry I missed ya! :letsdrink


----------



## lastcast

Anybody have a report from yesterdays outing? I was thinking about taking a ride over today, anyone else?

Skip


----------



## LITECATCH

WayneO and myself stopped by for a few yesterday. they were getting ready to cook some fresh fish! we might head out there again today.


----------



## lastcast

Thanks Litecatch,do you think there will be a good crowd out there today?

Skip


----------



## LITECATCH

i don't have any idea! i forgot to ask how long they were going to be there today. maybe Bonita Dan knows.


----------



## Brad King

I started to head that way and my temperature alarm on my Yamaha started going off. So we had to turn around and come back. I sure hate we had to miss it!!!!


----------



## jjam

Talked to BT this morniing and they were enjoying the nice morningwhile fish beingcooked. He said there were just a few boats that showed up but all were having a great time. One of his guest (houseboat) was catching redfish and flounder nearby.I think we may head out out there in the next hour or so....

See ya out there!

Jimmy


----------



## Telum Pisces

Just got back to the house. We cooked up fresh flounder and redfish all afternoon and even had some for breakfast this morning. I had to come in early for some other obligations. I know Bonita Dan, Ocean Man, BannaTom, were still out there when I left. 

It was a great time. Dan made it out without breaking down and everyone had a good time catching fish and relaxing.

It was non-stop slot redfish action out there. I'll post a full report when I get more time.


----------



## SandyKeys

> *Telum Piscis (9/14/2008)*Just got back to the house. We cooked up fresh flounder and redfish all afternoon and even had some for breakfast this morning. I had to come in early for some other obligations. I know Bonita Dan, Ocean Man, BannaTom, were still out there when I left.
> 
> It was a great time. Dan made it out without breaking down and everyone had a good time catching fish and relaxing.
> 
> It was non-stop slot redfish action out there. I'll post a full report when I get more time.




That must be why Dan isn't answering his phone! The redfish... NOT! :letsdrink. Spoke to Sam(Bamasam), Pam (SheYakFshr)and called Mark (H20Mark), most said theydidn't gocuz of the wind. Glad ya'll had a good one and made it home safe! Look forward to the full report and :takephoto !

Part 2 - Well just spoke to Dan - yep, he is still fishing, and bumming beers! He asked me of a small favor, the purchase him some Landsharks, and hire a heli to drop ship them....









They are having a GREAT time, and I missed it!!! </HTMLFRMT>


----------



## SheYakFishr

My grandson was bummed that he couldn't go and so was I. I told him "another time" because it was just too rough. Hopefully next time... he will be able to fish from the beach. Hope you guys that went... were safe.


----------



## nextstep

had a great time at the ft mcree campout. thanks to jonfor gettin it going. thanks to matt for the good cooking. matt had blackined redfish prepared when we got there, and for sunday morning he fixed redfish,bacon,cheese scrambled eggs which was about the best thing i ever put in my mouth. when we got there jon told us where the redfish were biting and in 30 min.s my wife and i were back with these two. (half of that 30 min.s was walking time) you can see wayneo and capt. scottin the back ground followed by (not towed) dan and paul.










here is dan,paul and jon coming up with a fishing strategy or maybe it was a drinking strategy.










cobie cooking on the grill










mark and jon discussing world affairs










dan practicing his capt. morgan pose










jon,matt and dwane flounder fishing. dwane was the flounder king.










paul flounder fishing










banana tom and crew on his home away from home










my better side









ft mcree pff armada










two more redfish sunday morning for when we get home they also took about 10 minutes catch










we really had a great time, pff folks are the best.

mark


----------



## Ocean Man

Guy's, I had a great time out there. I'm glad I waited till Saturday morning to head out there as it would have been a littlerough out there Friday night. Duayne and I got camp set up and then headed down to the jetties to get a little fishing in before anybody showed up. Jon got there soon after we got to the jetties and joined us slaughtering the slot reds. The fishing was incredible all weekend and so was the food. Blackend Redfish, grilled Cobia, and a seafood omelet. The breeze was stiff all weekend which kept us cool and the bugs away. The water was high even at low tide all weekend but it had definitely went down some over the weekend. It was a lot of fun and a much needed break from reality. We packed up camp around noon and headed out to try our luck at one of our Snapper/Grouper holes in the bay on our way out. The bite there was great and we put some quality fish in the boat. I will post a full fishing report in the Inshore section later today.

Here is a couple pic's of the high water


----------



## Coryphaena

Those are great pictures- looks like y'all had a blast! Congrats on the redfish catches.... :clap:clap


----------



## [email protected]

i am really kicking myself for not going. the water looks great. i was really worried about the rough seas. glad you all had fun.


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *[email protected] (9/15/2008)*i am really kicking myself for not going. the water looks great. i was really worried about the rough seas. glad you all had fun.


Ditto... :banghead:banghead:banghead

There is always... NEXT time!!! October would be a good month to camp out... cooler weather too! :- )


----------



## bonita dan

Great time out there this weekend. As always,Matt has impressed us with his throw it all in the pot method of cooking. Damn fine vittles. :bowdown If Tom had a laptop in the Winnebago we would of given some more accurate details of the water conditions which were not bad at all as long as ya didn't try and head out the pass,I tried and failed miserably. Stupid 10' waves! I did suffer minor injuries when Jon forced me to drink that devils water rum and pushed me thru the hatch of the boat as I was tryin to get a round of cocktails out the cooler. I'm okay now Jon,only a minor laceration to the leg and sprained knee. :moon No additional pics to post due to battery failure in the camera but what was already posted pretty much sums it up. Look forward to the next gathering. :letsdrink Oh Mark,good job on the grilled Cobia. :hungry


----------



## Murphy's Law

Looks like all had fun. Hate I missed it.... Thanks for the pic's :clap


----------



## SandyKeys

:moon to everybody that went and had fun!! NO, NO, NO.... JUST KIDDING!! 

WOW! That trip will be remembered no doubt!! Will certainly be there next time! </HTMLFRMT>


----------



## bamasam

Guys I am glad you got out there! Really wish I didnt have to cancel out but grandkids wanted Pawpaw! As high as the water was how did you fish the jetties? How many flounder did you get into?


----------



## SandyKeys

> *bonita dan (9/15/2008)*Great time out there this weekend. As always,Matt has impressed us with his throw it all in the pot method of cooking. Damn fine vittles. :bowdown If Tom had a laptop in the Winnebago we would of given some more accurate details of the water conditions which were not bad at all as long as ya didn't try and head out the pass,I tried and failed miserably. Stupid 10' waves! I did suffer minor injuries when Jon forced me to drink that devils water rum and pushed me thru the hatch of the boat as I was tryin to get a round of cocktails out the cooler. I'm okay now Jon,only a minor laceration to the leg and sprained knee. :moon No additional pics to post due to battery failure in the camera but what was already posted pretty much sums it up. Look forward to the next gathering. :letsdrink Oh Mark,good job on the grilled Cobia. :hungry


Checked on Dan, he seems to be recouperating fine, with BEER in hand. :toast


----------



## BananaTom

*The cold front front came in last night - *

*The Full Moon of October is always the best weekend of the entire year - e**specially at Fort McRae. *

*We already have the plans to go.*


----------



## SheYakFishr

It says Oct's full moon is on the 14th??... Are you planning on the 11th... or the 18th? 

I'd REALLY love to go... to be able to fish at night too! Why don't we plan another trip on either of those days?? It will be so much cooler sleeping also!! Hopefully... we won't have to worry about a Hurricane within 300 miles then. 

:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom

*The weekend of the 11th is when I DO plan on going !!*

*I have always been there on a that weekend, if at possible. But this year I made these plans to be there in April and have it marked on my calender as such.*

*This past weekend was just a quickey for me. I really like to go both nights, Friday mid-day through Sunday late afternoon. Not the 24 hour thing that just happened. So those are my plans and yes, please, do come as well. *

*I am not the "Forum Initiator".**</DIV>*


----------

